# Need some creativity here..



## iluvphotography (May 15, 2008)

I was just walking by this demolition site and I thought if I take a picture of it, I might be able to do some cool things in Photoshop with it. I only had my point & shoot camera with me so I took some shots. Then came home and I tried different things in PS but nothing exciting.. I guess I am not creative enough.. So I wanted to see what all you creative people come up with...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mana-tangjerd/2494468681/


----------



## Rachelsne (May 15, 2008)

Might have looked good in HDR, but you would need 3? different exposures I think

nice destruction pic though


----------



## noob873 (May 15, 2008)

Hmmmm, I really like this. I have class in a little bit, I'll have to see if I can do something cool with it when I get back.


----------



## PuppY_K1ck3R (May 15, 2008)

NIce shot u have there. I would've tried it in HDR aswell.


----------



## noob873 (May 15, 2008)

meh?

Edits I did (not in order, just some things I did to it) :
curves
dodge/burn
unsharp mask
warmed it up
desaturated the highlights a little


----------



## iluvphotography (May 15, 2008)

Yeh you guys are right.. It would have been better in HDR but I didn't think about it at the time besides I only had a Point and Shoot camera with me.  Although I think I could have played with exposure a bit to to creat HDR.


----------



## nmaynard (May 21, 2008)

Played with levels, sharpened, adj colors, that's all I remember doing.  Probably did a few other things.  OH, applied a gradient making it darker up top and getting lighter towards the bottom.


----------



## SS3 (May 22, 2008)

Meh I know some will say this is too much, but whatever it breaks out of the ordinary






Manually adjusted the exposures and combined 3 in photomatix
Tone Map
Orton Effect
Shadow highlight on specific layers
Contrast


----------

